# How do u decide? 3 button or 2 button suits?



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

With all the different styles of suits nowadays, how do u know what to get as far as 3 buttons, 2 buttons, or one button suits. I use suits to go out to dinners, meeting, casual events, etc, but recently people have told me 3 button is out since it looks like a uniform when both top and middle button is closed, and 2 buttons is more casual and business like. Whats your opinion?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

For me it's a body-shape thing. I'm 5' 10" and burly so I favor dark (often striped) suits with 2 buttons.

I do own some 3btn suits and jackets, which work OK if they're cut with a bit of waist suppression (which I can then have my tailor add to) but the 3btn silhouette is generally not optimal for a guy like me.

The idea is to use your clothes to offset your body type a bit. 

On the closure question, I find it's generally best to fasten only the middle button of a 3btn jacket. 

Another consideration is that whatever your body type, a 2btn coat can show off more of your shirt and tie by virtue of its deeper V in front--the same feature (an added impression of verticality) that makes it a good choice for shorter/thicker men.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

Two button and three button are both equally classic and equally appropriate. They are interchangeable as far as the circumstances in which you would wear one or the other. If the occasion calls for a suit, then either is perfectly appropriate.

Choose between the two based on:

Your personal preference
How well you think the particular fabric looks in the different styles
(Most importantly) Your body type.
I am fat, so I stick to two button jackets (and the occasional one button jacket).


----------



## landho (Sep 26, 2007)

If you have a thick chest, then a two-button suit will tend to favor you. Much has been said about former-football-players-turned-television-commentators wearing three-button suits and looking somewhat awkward in them.

Two-button suits also look good if you trust your ability to coordinate patterns and colors. Show off that ability!

I'm not sure why, but (in line with the comments above), slimmer people tend to look good in three-button suits. I've read that it's especially popular in Japan, and as we all know, Japan is always ten years ahead of everyone in everything.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Aaron in Allentown said:


> Two button and three button are both equally classic and equally appropriate. They are interchangeable as far as the circumstances in which you would wear one or the other. If the occasion calls for a suit, then either is perfectly appropriate.
> 
> Choose between the two based on:
> 
> ...


Not only do I agree with that advice, but I love the "I am fat" quote. Now there is a well-adusted guy. If you're ever in Atlanta, Aaron, PM me -- I'll buy you a beer.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

My personal preference is for 3 button suits. i just look better in them as i have an slim athletic build.


----------



## 68chevy (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a small beer gut so I pretty much stick with 2 button suits. I have found certain 3 button coats that have looked ok as long as I button the two top buttons.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

I like them both, depending on the suit. 

But I never button the top button on a 3B.


----------



## larsrindsig (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree they are for all purposes interchangable. However, it would seem that a 3-button jacket works better if you ever venture out without a tie since it covers more of the chest which would otherwise have been left bare, showing only a vast area of barren, un-silk adorned shirt. Similarly, _with_ a tie, I feel that perhaps a 3-button covers too much silky goodness. (My personal preference, on the whole, is for 2-button jackets and I will wear them with or without a tie so, again, this is not a hard and fast rule - and come to think of it, my point may be invalidated by waistcoats that cover as much of the chest as a 3-button jacket, if not more, and which would always be worn with a tie ... still, it may make some sort of sense?).


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

miamimike said:


> ... and 2 buttons is more casual and business like.


As opposed to formal and sporting like? 

I prefer three buttons but I wear both and do as Will does.


----------



## jfr333 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Fit...*

It's all about the fit, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

Mike Petrik said:


> Not only do I agree with that advice, but I love the "I am fat" quote. Now there is a well-adusted guy. If you're ever in Atlanta, Aaron, PM me -- I'll buy you a beer.
> Cheers,
> Mike


I'll buy the wings. Cheers!


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

I wear both, but as a slim man the three-button works better. I would also venture to say that thin men can get away with the four-button suit, but we won't open that can of worms here.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm also slim and prefer three-button suits. Most of my under-35 friends prefer three-button suits as well. I'm not sure why anyone would inform you that three-button suits are out, unless they are trying to sell you some overstocked two-button suits.


----------



## VAN DAMME (Nov 6, 2009)

*One button suits*

I like the one button suit style and on the D.B's those that reflect the film Noir period of america with just two buttons showing.I bought material in the Czech republic and had it made up in Italy.Worked out really well as the cloth was superb.


----------



## VAN DAMME (Nov 6, 2009)

miamimike said:


> With all the different styles of suits nowadays, how do u know what to get as far as 3 buttons, 2 buttons, or one button suits. I use suits to go out to dinners, meeting, casual events, etc, but recently people have told me 3 button is out since it looks like a uniform when both top and middle button is closed, and 2 buttons is more casual and business like. Whats your opinion?


Three buttons is OUT OUT OUT unles its a perfect Nicholson copy from Chinatown.Go for one button.Get the lapel right.M and S have a great blue one at 350 pounds.


----------



## VAN DAMME (Nov 6, 2009)

larsrindsig said:


> I agree they are for all purposes interchangable. However, it would seem that a 3-button jacket works better if you ever venture out without a tie since it covers more of the chest which would otherwise have been left bare, showing only a vast area of barren, un-silk adorned shirt. Similarly, _with_ a tie, I feel that perhaps a 3-button covers too much silky goodness. (My personal preference, on the whole, is for 2-button jackets and I will wear them with or without a tie so, again, this is not a hard and fast rule - and come to think of it, my point may be invalidated by waistcoats that cover as much of the chest as a 3-button jacket, if not more, and which would always be worn with a tie ... still, it may make some sort of sense?).


Suits without ties=the pits.Wear a sports jacket if intending not to wear a tie or wear a cravatte with your suit alla Gatsby


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

Will said:


> I like them both, depending on the suit.
> 
> But I never button the top button on a 3B.


Even if the jacket isn't a 3-roll-2? On a 3-roll-2 of course that's _de rigeur_, but on a plain 3-button suit I always feel the lapels are a bit "free" without the top two buttons done.


----------



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

VAN DAMME said:


> Suits without ties=the pits.Wear a sports jacket if intending not to wear a tie or wear a cravatte with your suit alla Gatsby


I agree. I'll wear a sports coat or a blazer without a tie, but a suit without a tie just looks horribly unfinished, to me.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Forgive me for asking, but has some sort of time warp occurred here?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Forgive me for asking, but has some sort of time warp occurred here?


There was a thread where someone was soliciting ideas for groomsman gifts and got no answers. A year after the wedding date, somebody new with a gift business becomes a member here and resurrects the thread with his advice. He's told the information is obsolete. A few others post suggestions, and then the newbie pops back in to ask if the (now celebrating a first anniversary) groom has made a decision on what to get.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> There was a thread where someone was soliciting ideas for groomsman gifts and got no answers. A year after the wedding date, somebody new with a gift business becomes a member here and resurrects the thread with his advice. He's told the information is obsolete. A few others post suggestions, and then the newbie pops back in to ask if the (now celebrating a first anniversary) groom has made a decision on what to get.


I too wonder: How do people (especially newbies) even find these ancient threads?

Nonetheless, I stick by my opinion of almost two years ago!


----------



## cactiman (Aug 1, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I too wonder: How do people (especially newbies) even find these ancient threads?


The similar threads box at the bottom, or the search engine.


----------



## lt114 (Jul 30, 2009)

I prefer 2 button suits but as others said it depends on the body type. Short guys that wear 3 button suits look strange to me; it accentuates their lack of height imo.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

What Will said. I have one-, two-, and three-button suits. But, like Will, I generally do not button the top button on my 3-button suits. It diminishes the barrel-chest effect of them, and looks a little more relaxed.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

I like 3 button roll or 2 button suits, and think that 3 button suits can look a little inelegant.

However, a three button suit can hide the sins of the larger chap on some occassions, but more often make them worse.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> What Will said. I have one-, two-, and three-button suits. But, like Will, I generally do not button the top button on my 3-button suits. It diminishes the barrel-chest effect of them, and looks a little more relaxed.


Same for me. The lapels on all but one of my 3-button suits roll over the top button. The one that doesn't is from Bookster and I still only fasten the middle. I think it looks best that way.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My preference is for the three button suit/sport coats. However, my body shape seems to prefer a two button, for the deeper gorge the design affords. Hence, as often as I can find them, to fit properly, I go with jackets that are of a 3R2 Sack design and enjoy the best of both worlds!


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

For the OP...Make a note as to who it was who "informed" you and treat future information from this source with a grain of salt. I think the postings here clearly indicate you were misinformed.


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

I only have a few 3 buttons and all have a lower top button. Not sure what thats called but if you see 1/2 the guys on ESPN, not like that...


----------



## shorty (Oct 5, 2009)

I like both the 2btn and 3btn suits. I tend to decide what to wear based on whether I feel like leaving them unbutton. Typically, I wear my 3btn more often during the winter and I never unbutton them. Yes, I get sloppy and leave my 2btn undone often.

I am a short guy who looks fine in a 3btn suit or at least that's what I tell myself. :icon_smile_big: IMO, having a darted and more fitted suit, whether it be 2 or 3 button, helps tremendously with the height challenge unless I'm standing next to my 6" taller wife. Boxy, blousy, loose fitting makes me look shorter.

And I look ridiculous in a DB suit.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Three button suits designed to button the top button run the risk of looking like smocks.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Folks, I hate to break into the happy discourse, but has anybody taken a moment to notice that this is a two year old thread, dragged to the top by a noob on his first day on the board?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Folks, I hate to break into the happy discourse, but has anybody taken a moment to notice that this is a two year old thread, dragged to the top by a noob on his first day on the board?


Sometimes, it's not bad. There's a lot of recurring questions, and it would've been asked sooner or later. Really, the only problem is timeliness WRT the OPs questions.

Just don't restart the epic "Why a 3r2 instead of 2B" or concealed carry threads. :crazy:


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

I like 2 button suits and 2 or 3 button sport coats. With my body (somewhat fat bastard) I like bowties with a 3 button as I find there is too much shirt showing with a two button. I also like wearing 3 button jackets when it's fall (20-30's in the morning, 45-60 afternoon) as my scarfs lay better and the 3 button is a bit warmer.


----------



## Grainraiser (Jul 19, 2009)

I prefer 3 button suits. I'm 6ft 220 lbs but pretty athletic. They just seem to fit my body type better than a 2 button suit. I guess it is just a personal matter for most folks.


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

Im 6'0", 175 lbs. and much prefer the 2 over the 3.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I love when an old thread gets dragged up, sometimes everyone goes off trying to help a guy with his wedding suit and he's already divorced by the time I respond. Anyway...

I don't look at the three button and two button as interchangeable. I think a three button works well if you are on the tall side or really tall and I also think it works well if you are of average or tall height and you are wearing the three button as part of a three piece suit with waistcoat. If you are on the shorter side I think they accentuate your shortness with their smaller lapels and gorge.

I personally prefer a two button suit and as I am not in need of a large suit collection I dont own a three button suit (I do have one or two three button jackets). The two button shows more shirt and tie when buttoned and I prefer that since head-on you arent confronting people with an acre of suiting material, two collar points and a tie knot like the three button.

The three button look used to seem like the more old-fashioned and banker-ish of the two until the NBA discovered it. Since then three button jackets and suits have made a fashion comeback and are often coupled with trendy skinny lapels which look extra bad on a three button IMHO.

The true monster is the three button dinner jacket. ouch! I think the three button can also produce more complicated button stance issues than the two button because the top most button has to be able to close without tugging or folding the lapels weird. This isn't an issue with the 2btn since only the top button is ever placed under a load, the bottom one is generally along for the ride.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

deanayer said:


> I don't look at the three button and two button as interchangeable. I think a three button works well if you are on the tall side or really tall and I also think it works well if you are of average or tall height and you are wearing the three button as part of a three piece suit with waistcoat. If you are on the shorter side I think they accentuate your shortness with their smaller lapels and gorge.
> 
> I personally prefer a two button suit and as I am not in need of a large suit collection I dont own a three button suit (I do have one or two three button jackets). The two button shows more shirt and tie when buttoned and I prefer that since head-on you arent confronting people with an acre of suiting material, two collar points and a tie knot like the three button.


I'm 5'7'' and have a pair of three-button suits. I swear they add two inches. A few years ago, the overwhelming consensus was that a three-button made men look taller. To my mind, the difference is minimal. Besides, most of the two-buttons sold today are cut just like a three-button in terms of button stance.


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

deanayer said:


> I love when an old thread gets dragged up, sometimes everyone goes off trying to help a guy with his wedding suit and he's already divorced by the time I respond. Anyway....


I enjoy playing devils advocate, so dont take this the wrong way...

I actually prefer when old threads get dug up on any forum. Why have 2 or more threads on the same subject? I despise having to look through so many pages of posts when so many of them are asking the same question. Search "shoe care" here and see what comes up as an example

Im stepping off my soapbox now...


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

deanayer said:


> The true monster is the three button dinner jacket. ouch!


During the NFL telecasts today, I could swear I saw a beer commercial (it have been for Miller Lite) in which the actor was, kid you not, wearing a d.j. (it had a notch collar, but the lapels were clearly satin), wing-collar formal shirt, and black bow tie with what appeared to be *belted *trousers. The costumer for that shoot should be flogged with a damp cummerbund.

Of course I _was _pretty much beside myself with excitement at the time because the Skins were showing signs of life with back-to-back scoring drives in the 3rd quarter before a catastrophic defensive breakdown robbed me of all hope like Lucy endlessly jerking the football away from poor, trusting Charlie Brown . . . .


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> During the NFL telecasts today, I could swear I saw a beer commercial (it have been for Miller Lite) in which the actor was, kid you not, wearing a d.j. (it had a notch collar, but the lapels were clearly satin), wing-collar formal shirt, and black bow tie with what appeared to be *belted *trousers. The costumer for that shoot should be flogged with a damp cummerbund.
> 
> Of course I _was _pretty much beside myself with excitement at the time because the Skins were showing signs of life with back-to-back scoring drives in the 3rd quarter before a catastrophic defensive breakdown robbed me of all hope like Lucy endlessly jerking the football away from poor, trusting Charlie Brown . . . .


I am guessing it was a brown belt at that.


----------



## GWAlex (Oct 31, 2009)

I personally can't wear a 3 button suit. Too me, it's just ugly. The thing that gets me are the lapels, on 3 butotn suits, they are far too short, plus the fact that 3 button suits cover up most of the shirt. The shirt you're wearing is meant to be seen, it gives the suit more flare and contrast, which is why I only wear 2 button suit, to reveal more of the shirt (and if need be, the tie), also, the longer lapels just feel a lot nicer.

But once again, it's about body type. I'm 6'0", average build (no stomach), so 2 button suits fit me far better.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

GWAlex said:


> I personally can't wear a 3 button suit. Too me, it's just ugly. The thing that gets me are the lapels, on 3 butotn suits, they are far too short, plus the fact that 3 button suits cover up most of the shirt. The shirt you're wearing is meant to be seen, it gives the suit more flare and contrast, which is why I only wear 2 button suit, to reveal more of the shirt (and if need be, the tie), also, the longer lapels just feel a lot nicer.
> 
> But once again, it's about body type. I'm 6'0", average build (no stomach), so 2 button suits fit me far better.


My father is the same way. He doesn't mind 3-roll-2 jackets but he can't stand full 3-button jackets. He groups them with 4-button jackets. I think it comes from growing up in the 60's in America where just about everyone wore 2 button jackets.


----------



## GWAlex (Oct 31, 2009)

Apologies for going off on a tangent, but if I may.

6 button DB suits, in my eyes, are of the same kin as a 2 button single-breasted suit. Compared to 8 button DB suits, they have a longer lapel, and show more of the shirt and tie, which of course is something I like.

Luca Cordero di Montezemolo, CEO of Ferrari, pulls it off every time.










(The guy next to him is dressed horrendously)

This is what I don't like in a DB suit - 8 buttons, which is the same as a 3 button suit really.

You guys may carry on now, I believe I'm finished.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

GWAlex said:


> Apologies for going off on a tangent, but if I may.
> 
> 6 button DB suits, in my eyes, are of the same kin as a 2 button single-breasted suit. Compared to 8 button DB suits, they have a longer lapel, and show more of the shirt and tie, which of course is something I like.
> 
> ...


That 8-button DB suit actually has the same button stance as the 6x2 shown above. The coat is just longer to allow for more buttons. It is quite a monstrosity.
Here's a proper 8-button coat:

There are many ways the buttons can be arranged on double-breasted coats with 4, 6 or 8 buttons. Have a look here for more about double-breasted coats (reefers):


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt S said:


> Same for me. The lapels on all but one of my 3-button suits roll over the top button. The one that doesn't is from Bookster and I still only fasten the middle. I think it looks best that way.


Very few of mine roll to the second button, and I still only button the middle button.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> Very few of mine roll to the second button, and I still only button the middle button.


This.


----------



## dwinnier (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll only go three button if the suit has a good lapel roll to the middle butoon. In this case the suit has somewhat of a two button profile. Mostly find these on top Italian brands.


----------



## calfnkip (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm kind of in the Montezemolo zone - - that is, db for suits. For sport jackets, I lean toward 3 button (rolled properly), but I also have a couple of 2 button jackets as well. I think it all depends on what one likes and what we're comfortable with.


----------



## calfnkip (Mar 21, 2011)

Holy smokes!! I just realized something - - I posted a comment on an issue that takes place above the shoe!!


----------

